# [nanolube]great stuff all purpose lube



## TITAN1833

this is to let cpfer's know" mainly in the uk" of what i think is a great product.its called nanolube from stclairesusa.this is what i'm talking about www.nanolube.com take a look.great for use on knife pivots im using it on my SAK'S makes opening blades so easy.also can be used on flashlight threads to prevent galling.but it does not end there you can use it on any metal joints to reduce friction.this is the applicator i got from them.




it's a precision oiler pen and filled with 6cc of nanolube.it can be refilled with the refill they sell.the pen can be used in any position and the 3mm dia needle applicator end,is great for reaching awkward places.it's a winner IMHO.anyway just though i'd share with you what i think is a great product.:twothumbshere is a direct link to products http://www.nanolube.com/Products.html


----------



## milkyspit

I had the pleasure of sharing a hotel room during SHOT Show in Orlando earlier this year with the inventor himself, Christian StClaire. A gentleman and a true genius! Only trouble was that he's got so many great ideas to discuss, that I ended up severely sleep deprived by the end of the show! oo:

Although I haven't mentioned it, I've been using NanoLube on pretty much all my builds for the past few months with great results. Highly recommended! :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833

milkyspit said:


> I had the pleasure of sharing a hotel room during SHOT Show in Orlando earlier this year with the inventor himself, Christian StClaire. A gentleman and a true genius! Only trouble was that he's got so many great ideas to discuss, that I ended up severely sleep deprived by the end of the show! oo:
> 
> Although I haven't mentioned it, I've been using NanoLube on pretty much all my builds for the past few months with great results. Highly recommended! :twothumbs


yeah and he spoke of you highly,during our exchange of emails.BTW im useing it on most things now.so i will have to get a refill at this rate.


----------



## billybright

Guys, which weight did you buy? 85 or 10


----------



## TITAN1833

what happened there duoble post!


----------



## TITAN1833

hi james i got the 10 thinking it would serve my flashlights and sak's. but it can be used on anything that has metal to metal parts.


----------



## billybright

Hi John, thanks for the info! ..going to order one now :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Sounds like great stuff....I am also confused by which product to get for flashlight threads, and how to apply it...and if it needs to be combined with any other lube. Been using Nyogel 779.

The poor guy needs a web designer to "fix" his site so it represents his product.


----------



## nein166

I had a Pelican M6 with me last time I was at Milkylabs. The light engine was galled shut but I got it out by sheer force, I thought it was ruined. But then Milky stepped in with his little silver dropper. He put 3 drops on it and said it was too much, threaded it in and out a few times and it was as good as new. Better than the lightly lubed tailcap in fact. This stuff works great!


----------



## TITAN1833

LuxLuthor said:


> Sounds like great stuff....I am also confused by which product to get for flashlight threads, and how to apply it...and if it needs to be combined with any other lube. Been using Nyogel 779.
> 
> The poor guy needs a web designer to "fix" his site so it represents his product.


you can use it on its own or it will mix with any other lube.also i think the 10 6cc is ok for flashlights,you 0nly use a couple of drops no more.hope this helps a little.


----------



## LuxLuthor

So the general consensus is to use the "10" product, and just a couple drops on the threads and work it in? I sent an email to the owner asking him about this use, and this thread.


----------



## barkingmad

Got an email back from the (very helpful) guy there - yes '10' seems to be the one for 'light' usage applications like this.


----------



## TITAN1833

barkingmad said:


> Got an email back from the (very helpful) guy there - yes '10' seems to be the one for 'light' usage applications like this.


+1 i put two drops of "10" on my d-mini threads now they seem so smooth.


----------



## Thujone

On the site it reads like you can use this to augment your existing lubricants. Does that mean a few drops of this in Nyogel could be more than amazing?


----------



## will

Thujone said:


> On the site it reads like you can use this to augment your existing lubricants. Does that mean a few drops of this in Nyogel could be more than amazing?



I read the same thing - It almost sounds like the 'secret ingredient' is something like the PTFE additive, ground up teflon, that could be added to any lub. This is not the same thing though, the write up says it does not contain PTFE.


----------



## milkyspit

will said:


> I read the same thing - It almost sounds like the 'secret ingredient' is something like the PTFE additive, ground up teflon, that could be added to any lub. This is not the same thing though, the write up says it does not contain PTFE.



AFAIK there's no PTFE in NanoLube. I think it's the extremely small particle size and uniform spherical shape that makes it work its mojo... imagine a gazillion teensy tiny ball bearings that drop into the natural pits and pores of a surface and literally roll the mating surfaces along smoothly.

As for application, I typically use a SMALL drop every 90 degrees around a flashlight's tailthreads... so four drops in all... then work it in by twisting the tailcap on and off several times... and finish by wiping off the threads with a soft cloth. Yes, you read that right... I wipe off the lube afterward! Christian has told me that it's basically impossible to wipe off NanoLube anyway, since it embeds itself into the metal (as I've poorly explained above)... this in fact is what I see as one of the key advantages of the stuff, that unlike a 'traditional' lube it keeps things clean, not gunky, and keeps working for a looooonnnng time. :naughty:

Also, as Nein mentioned, the stuff works like magic as an anti-galling agent!

Christian's product is no longer available on ebay, but it IS available directly from his website, *over here*.

Does anyone think it might be beneficial to have it available somewhere like Lighthound?


----------



## TITAN1833

edited, nanolube is free shipping at the moment.and not on sale on ebay.


----------



## milkyspit

Titan, you're right... I just learned that Christian is no longer selling on ebay... but IS selling at his nanolube.com website, on the Products page. *Here's a direct link*.

(Edited my prior post to reflect this info.)


----------



## Thujone

I went ahead and ordered the metal pen style 10w version. It is pricey but if it meets its claims then it is truly revolutionary and I will likely order the motorcycle version for treating my ZX6r...


----------



## TITAN1833

get the 85 for your bike?+1


----------



## LuxLuthor

I gave him the link to this thread, but here was his specific instructions:



> _*Hello Lux Luthor,*_
> 
> _*The 10 weight is the one you want for all your lubricating needs, NanoLube by StClaire is compatible with just about all other lubricants, you can apply on top of grease say like bicycle bearings and the active ingredient Nano-bearings will find their way to the metal to metal dynamic contact points, I suggest for you lights to remove the existing grease/oil which should be dark grey due to metal grinding, then apply 4 drops at 90 degrees on the thread and open and close a few times, you will hear and feel the difference after a few cycles, *_
> _*
> --
> Best Regards,
> Christian StClaire*_


How did he know the color of my existing Nyogel lube?  Ordering some now.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Did most of you guys get the needle applicator 6oz bottle, or the pen? The pen looks cool, but it seems we need more a full drop for flashlight threads.


----------



## TITAN1833

LuxLuthor said:


> Did most of you guys get the needle applicator 6oz bottle, or the pen? The pen looks cool, but it seems we need more a full drop for flashlight threads.


i got the pen as it is more practical if you need to take it somewhere.it is o ring sealed to prevent leakage.i also got the bottle to top up the pen if needed.


----------



## LuxLuthor

OK, I was hoping it was refillable. I'll go back and add the pen. Thanks


----------



## Cactus

TITAN1833 said:


> get the 85 for your bike?+1


Actually the bike treatment goes to the crankcase of 4 stroke engines, see the dyno tests of Mitsubishi Works of San Rafael CA a while back. the engine and manual transmission were treated. 
http://www.NanoLube.com/NanoLubed.html


----------



## will

Does anyone know if the nanloube is safe for all types of 'O' rings?


----------



## milkyspit

will said:


> Does anyone know if the nanloube is safe for all types of 'O' rings?



Will, I've used it on some of my o-rings and it seems okay... but is it safe on ALL types of o-ring? That I can't say for sure. :thinking:


----------



## will

milkyspit said:


> Will, I've used it on some of my o-rings and it seems okay... but is it safe on ALL types of o-ring? That I can't say for sure. :thinking:




This topic ( lube safe for 'O' rings ) seems to come up every few weeks. I asked because this a new type of lube.


----------



## barkingmad

TITAN1833 said:


> i got the pen as it is more practical if you need to take it somewhere.it is o ring sealed to prevent leakage.i also got the bottle to top up the pen if needed.


 
Think they sell 'refills' for the pen - i.e. not just the bottle...


----------



## TITAN1833

barkingmad said:


> Think they sell 'refills' for the pen - i.e. not just the bottle...


quite correct the bottle does come with some lube inside.


----------



## TITAN1833

JFR. I HAVE PUT SOME NAOLUBE ON SOME O RINGS.FOR 2 DAYS NOW.I WILL LET YOU KNOW AFTER 14 DAYS.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I had asked Christian a number of other questions, and he gave these answers (I adjusted formatting). I think it is safe to say there is no detrimental interaction with O-Rings which seal his pen.



> *About the Pen:
> 
> To refill, just unscrew the top cap where the knob is and refill and close. It has an O-Ring seal self evident it will be [when I receive it].
> 
> The dispensing is very controlled. The pen could dispense a continous flow but slowly. so by pushing the knob you get what you desire.
> 
> Nanolube should not affect polymer
> 
> NanoLube will not Polymerize like some other oils and greases
> 
> No harsh solvents or toxic components in it.
> 
> I do not know if you do cut or drill into metal but if you do, apply a drop to your cutting tool or part to be cut and observe the results, I call this a paradox how can an anti friction fluid actually help cutting into metal ??
> 
> I am as excited as you are for you to receive the product and hear your comments.
> 
> If you wanted to actually feel the effect of friction reduction first hand, there are a number of things you could do: One of them, on the jack of your car which probably use a screw type, raise the jack to lift the car a little just to get the feel of it without NanoLube. Then apply NanoLube on the threaded part before that thread disappears when turning, it should be in front since you turn clock wise, this way it will lubricate automatically as you raise your car and notice the difference of effort that you have to put in.
> 
> Also the moisture barrier, anti oxidation/corrosion barrier is unequalled that I know of.
> 
> Do you use multi tools or knives if you do use it there and retighten the screws to end up with a firm blade with little or no play and yet smooth opening and closing.*


----------



## mraymer

Does anyone know how long the 6cc micro oiler pen will last, how many applications would you get out of it? I'm interested in picking some of this up myself.

Not wanting to rain on anyone's parade and I'm not attempting to bait for an argument for or against, but it appears there are legal proceedings between NanoLube, Inc. and NanoLube by StClaire. I'm not saying who's right or who's wrong, I have no stake in this. Just sharing information that I came across. Whether it's true or not, I can't confirm. I'm just posting it here because it has the potential to impact the ability to get this product in the future.

On eBay, I found a listing for NanoLube, Inc. http://cgi.ebay.com/Quicken-Breakth...ryZ22700QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Partial quotes pasted from the eBay listing;

*Notice - Christian StCaires' infringing NanoLube auctions have been removed by eBay, and legal actions are being taken against him and his partners.

Notice: we have added the trademark Quicken™ to our NanoLube™ product line. Christian StClaire is intentionally causing confusion by using "NanoLube by StCaire" as a trademark - when he was fully aware that I had applied with the USPTO for our trademark on October 05, 2006. StClaire “first” began using the name NanoLube about NOVEMBER 1, 2006 - however StClaire never bothered to apply for any trademarks and he admitted in his own advertising that he actually did not have anything to sell until January 2007, instantly disallowing a trademark as it was already applied for and being used to distribute our product. StClaire falsely claims that he has been calling his product NanoLube for 13 years, yet this is as false as his past claims of "NOT using NanoDiamond" – which we have scientifically proven at the University of Illinois Chicago that NanoLube, Incs' unique Non-Detonation NanoDiamond was blended within StClaires' product. Update, StClaire no longer advertizes that he does "Not use NanoDiamond". StClaire has been selling OUR proprietary Non-Detonation Nanodiamond blended within his lubricant, without a license – to make his lubricant better. The Unlicensed use of our licensed product by StClaire will be settled in court.

This is a simple case of greedy people that were given the opportunity to invest (get 10%) in an extremely valuable discovery, instead they are trying to steal 100% of the hard work, discoveries, Patented & Patent Pending inventions away from the inventor of this breakthrough technology.
*


----------



## barkingmad

mraymer said:


> Does anyone know how long the 6cc micro oiler pen will last, how many applications would you get out of it? I'm interested in picking some of this up myself.


 
Depends how much you use 'per application' - i.e. how many times to you push the button?

It says one push is 1/30th of a drop - think one drop is 1/20th of a cc - so guess it is 600 pushes per cc or 3600 pushes for 6cc - approximately!


----------



## barkingmad

mraymer said:


> ...when he was fully aware that I had applied with the USPTO for our trademark on October 05, 2006. StClaire “first” began using the name NanoLube about NOVEMBER 1, 2006 - however StClaire never bothered to apply for any trademarks and he admitted in his own advertising that he actually did not have anything to sell until January 2007, instantly disallowing a trademark as it was already applied for and being used to distribute our product. StClaire falsely claims that he has been calling his product NanoLube for 13 years, yet this is as false as his past claims of "NOT using NanoDiamond" – which we have scientifically proven at the University of Illinois Chicago that NanoLube, Incs' unique Non-Detonation NanoDiamond was blended within StClaires' product. Update, StClaire no longer advertizes that he does "Not use NanoDiamond". StClaire has been selling OUR proprietary Non-Detonation Nanodiamond blended within his lubricant, without a license – to make his lubricant better. The Unlicensed use of our licensed product by StClaire will be settled in court


 
All sounds a bit nasty but according to the WHOIS database...

domain: nanolube.com
created: 08-Jan-2002

domain: nanolube.net
created: 27-Oct-2006

... so would appear nanolube.com has been around a lot longer than the .net and pre-dates their trademark / patent application? Of course the domain registration does does not 'prove' it was being used but seems a little odd that StClaire owns the much older domain and they claim he was not using it / the name?


----------



## mraymer

Barkingmad, good point on the domain registration dates. Not proof either way, but still makes you say hmmm. The nanolubes.com domain was parked by namebargain.com in 2004. I can't find any info prior or after that year however.


----------



## milkyspit

barkingmad said:


> All sounds a bit nasty but according to the WHOIS database...
> 
> domain: nanolube.com
> created: 08-Jan-2002
> 
> domain: nanolube.net
> created: 27-Oct-2006
> 
> ... so would appear nanolube.com has been around a lot longer than the .net and pre-dates their trademark / patent application? Of course the domain registration does does not 'prove' it was being used but seems a little odd that StClaire owns the much older domain and they claim he was not using it / the name?




I don't have any sort of interest, financial or otherwise, in either side of this dispute and can only report what I know, plus maybe offer some offhand thoughts.

Christian and I have a mutual friend who has been Christian's acquaintance for at least 20 years, who has told me in the past that Christian's formulation was (1) developed by him (Christian); and (2) has existed for well over a decade, though Christian distributed it at the individual level (word of mouth, etc.) for quite some time before selling through more traditional channels.

During the time I spent with Christian his manner and character were impressive... I would have no reason to doubt his integrity. Again, this is based on sharing a motel room with him during SHOT show and spending most of that time in his company.

The complainant's, uh, complaint does raise some red flags... he claims to trademark the name Quicken, which seems suspect given that Quicken has been a particularly well-known personal finance product for 10-15 years, with excellent name recognition... tough to see how this gentleman could somehow 'own' that one... and if he did, why hadn't he pursued action against Quicken many years ago? ...also, if one had a product to sell with specific branding such as NanoLube, it would seem to me one would setup shop at NanoLube.*com*, not *.net*... even if the .com was not available, it seems more likely an actual business would instead have chosen some variation on the name and remained in the .com world... TrueNanoLube.com, GetNanoLube.com, or whatever... as anyone having studied Internet Commerce 101 knows the .com world is FAR better frequented by potential consumers, and is just the 'place to be' for any reputable business... and if an Internet squatter had taken the domain, the rightful owner could easily have taken it back as trademark law trumps Internet domain registration here in the States... such cases have happened with corporations such as McDonalds and others (sorry, exactly which ones escapes me at the moment).

Incidentally, here in the states one does not actually need to register a trademark, they need only USE the trademark in the context of a commercial environment... I'm not sure there even needs to be a saleable product at the time, and could probably come up with a number of trademarked names for which there is in fact no 'product' in and of itself, but for which the trademarked name helps identify the company, its work, etc. All that is necessary to establish a trademark is to be the first to use it, and to designate '(tm)' after the name. Going this route DOES limit one's ability to sue for punitive damages however... while a REGISTERED trademark, typically denoted by '(r)' after the name, DOES allow one to sue not only for a competitor to stop using that name, but ALSO to recover punitive damages (read: lots of money) from the defendant.

Hmm...


----------



## milkyspit

barkingmad said:


> Depends how much you use 'per application' - i.e. how many times to you push the button?
> 
> It says one push is 1/30th of a drop - think one drop is 1/20th of a cc - so guess it is 600 pushes per cc or 3600 pushes for 6cc - approximately!




The micro oiler pen is a little more versatile than advertised, actually... HOLDING the plunger down causes the lube to accumulate gradually at the tip... I sometimes do that rather than clicking a bunch of times, as a convenience.

Christian sent me home from SHOT show with a micro oiler filled with NanoLube, and during the first few months I was using WAY too much at a time... even so, it took me until April or May (SHOT show was in January) before my micro oiler was in need of a refill. That's my personal experience at least.


----------



## TITAN1833

barkingmad said:


> Depends how much you use 'per application' - i.e. how many times to you push the button?
> 
> It says one push is 1/30th of a drop - think one drop is 1/20th of a cc - so guess it is 600 pushes per cc or 3600 pushes for 6cc - approximately!


you could always get the new package,pen,which is a squeeze type pen,and you can see how much you have left,comes with approx 1mm dia needle tip.


----------



## TITAN1833

mraymer said:


> Does anyone know how long the 6cc micro oiler pen will last, how many applications would you get out of it? I'm interested in picking some of this up myself.





mraymer said:


> Not wanting to rain on anyone's parade and I'm not attempting to bait for an argument for or against, but it appears there are legal proceedings between NanoLube, Inc. and NanoLube by StClaire. I'm not saying who's right or who's wrong, I have no stake in this. Just sharing information that I came across. Whether it's true or not, I can't confirm. I'm just posting it here because it has the potential to impact the ability to get this product in the future.
> 
> On eBay, I found a listing for NanoLube, Inc. http://cgi.ebay.com/Quicken-Breakthrough-Lubrication-NanoLube-Inc-The-BEST_W0QQitemZ160139600297QQihZ006QQcategoryZ22700QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


this thread was started.to let people know of what i thought was a great product.and that is it,i'm not getting drawn into any legalities on trademarks,i do not belive this is the place.


----------



## Thujone

Litigation aside this products seems to be working as advertised and that is simply remarkable. Barely any oil at all fixes up completely clean threads without any additional nyogel. I am highly impress and have treated all my multitools and lights. Also Christian is very reachable and friendly. And his delivery is extremely quick. Cheers all around!


----------



## nein166

I ordered a Micro Oiler Pen 10w 6cc from NanoLube. Got it today and in the invioce it says
"Your order has been upgraded to 8cc at no extra charge
Please share your applications you also qualify for a 20% savings on the items below with free shipping"
These are the engine oil additive packages.

I plan on trying this to ?LUBE? a drill bit thats damaged. And then compare the drill bit with a fresh Non-Nanolubed one.


----------



## barkingmad

Thujone said:


> Litigation aside this products seems to be working as advertised and that is simply remarkable. Barely any oil at all fixes up completely clean threads without any additional nyogel. I am highly impress and have treated all my multitools and lights. Also Christian is very reachable and friendly. And his delivery is extremely quick. Cheers all around!


 
Yes +1 cheers from me as well... seems a good product and arrived quickly!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## paulr

This stuff sounds sort of like Slick 50 if anyone remembers that.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I just got mine in the mail today....pen and new needle 8cc supply. I have only had time to use this on a number of Nyogel or not yet lubed (new) Maglite and SF L2 tailcap threads.

Without any question, this stuff makes a big difference....and I don't know if I'm gonna want to go back to the Nyogel which I see all my lights have turned it into a dark metallic gray that messes everything it touches.

I now have a dedicated rag for wiping down existing threads and oiling with this stuff.

Now, irrespective of the oil quality, this pen is the Shizzzz. Finally, I have a fine tip, controlled oiler. Push top once...get a tiny bit. Hold down the button, and you get a slow, continuous buildup that eventually drips, but can keep releasing. So you get VERY precise control over the delivery.

I immediately began thinking that the more valuable commodity is this pen oiler. It is what I wish I had with the CAIG DeoxIT/Gold for better application than their needle 

Who knows about that trademark crap. What kind of a dipstick plasters his EBay product sale listing with all this sour grapes crap trashing Christian? Even if he has a legal case (and he better, since that EBay post constitutes libel), that is the most childish thing--putting all that soap opera there. A legal trademark case belongs in a courtroom. If that guy thinks his whining on EBay will result in exploding sales, he needs to finish his GED.

I find it quite curious that mraymer appeared on CPF, and 2 of his 3 posts are in this thread....with an extraordinary amount of specific information and "red ink" about the whole dispute.  It makes me want to order 20 more from Christian.


----------



## will

paulr said:


> This stuff sounds sort of like Slick 50 if anyone remembers that.



Slick 50 was oil that had PTFE ( ground up teflon, small enough to pass through the oil filter ) It would fill in the micro spaces in the metal and give it a smooth feel.

(added - not the same stuff as nanolube)


----------



## TITAN1833

will said:


> Slick 50 was oil that had PTFE ( ground up teflon, small enough to pass through the oil filter ) It would fill in the micro spaces in the metal and give it a smooth feel.


nanolube has no PTFE OR TEFLON,so they are worlds apart.and if i recall.slack 50 was £25 a shot to treat your engine,i put some in a mini once,and the engine seized.good ol slack 50,yeah i remember it well.


----------



## TITAN1833

LuxLuthor said:


> I just got mine in the mail today....pen and new needle 8cc supply. I have only had time to use this on a number of Nyogel or not yet lubed (new) Maglite and SF L2 tailcap threads.
> 
> Without any question, this stuff makes a big difference....and I don't know if I'm gonna want to go back to the Nyogel which I see all my lights have turned it into a dark metallic gray that messes everything it touches.
> 
> I now have a dedicated rag for wiping down existing threads and oiling with this stuff.
> 
> Now, irrespective of the oil quality, this pen is the Shizzzz. Finally, I have a fine tip, controlled oiler. Push top once...get a tiny bit. Hold down the button, and you get a slow, continuous buildup that eventually drips, but can keep releasing. So you get VERY precise control over the delivery.
> 
> I immediately began thinking that the more valuable commodity is this pen oiler. It is what I wish I had with the CAIG DeoxIT/Gold for better application than their needle
> 
> Who knows about that trademark crap. What kind of a dipstick plasters his EBay product sale listing with all this sour grapes crap trashing Christian? Even if he has a legal case (and he better, since that EBay post constitutes libel), that is the most childish thing--putting all that soap opera there. A legal trademark case belongs in a courtroom. If that guy thinks his whining on EBay will result in exploding sales, he needs to finish his GED.
> 
> I find it quite curious that mraymer appeared on CPF, and 2 of his 3 posts are in this thread....with an extraordinary amount of specific information and "red ink" about the whole dispute.  It makes me want to order 20 more from Christian.


100%+1 i've come to the same conclusion,as for the thing on ebay,well they go with the first one who complains,big mistake IMO.i know who i would trust Christian.look i'm in this for one thing,a good alround lube i have used it on all my flashlights and SAK'S with great results,no more sticking or galling.as for knives well just try it,un-tighten the blade,apply nanolube then re-tighten real tight the blade opens smooth.thats what its all about.:twothumbs oh yeah i got it on 3 posts from mraymer(suspicions lit up like a barnburner):lolsign:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Just ordered some 

The Pen + a refill bottle.

He even has 20% off for CPF members,great guy.



Cant wait to try some on my Ti lights.
Benny


----------



## TITAN1833

MorpheusT1 said:


> Just ordered some
> 
> The Pen + a refill bottle.
> 
> He even has 20% off for CPF members,great guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to try some on my Ti lights.
> Benny


you will not be disappointed.


----------



## mraymer

LuxLuthor said:


> I find it quite curious that mraymer appeared on CPF, and 2 of his 3 posts are in this thread....with an extraordinary amount of specific information and "red ink" about the whole dispute.  It makes me want to order 20 more from Christian.



In response to both Titan and Luthor - I'm sure my low post number raises suspicion and concern. I can assure you I'm not some troll who signed up to make a post or two, stir the pot, and then leave. Yes, I'm new here, just found the site recently. As I stated before, I don't know, nor do I care, who is right or wrong in the matter between Christian and the "other" NanoLube. And I really didn't intend to steer this thread from it's original purpose, which was to spread the word for a good product into a back and forth discussion about trademark or patent infringement. Though I participated in doing just that, so I do deserve some of the blame. If this makes you want to order more from him, that's fine. I've ordered some myself. I hope it's as good as advertised here.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## TITAN1833

mraymer said:


> In response to both Titan and Luthor - I'm sure my low post number raises suspicion and concern. I can assure you I'm not some troll who signed up to make a post or two, stir the pot, and then leave. Yes, I'm new here, just found the site recently. As I stated before, I don't know, nor do I care, who is right or wrong in the matter between Christian and the "other" NanoLube. And I really didn't intend to steer this thread from it's original purpose, which was to spread the word for a good product into a back and forth discussion about trademark or patent infringement. Though I participated in doing just that, so I do deserve some of the blame. If this makes you want to order more from him, that's fine. I've ordered some myself. I hope it's as good as advertised here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


mike thanks for stepping up to the plate,my only concern was,your post is a little one sided and this thread was not about legal mumbo jumbo. this is why a became i little suspicious.and i hope you find the nanolube as i have.oh BTW welcome to CPF.


----------



## LuxLuthor

TITAN1833 said:


> mike thanks for stepping up to the plate,my only concern was,your post is a little one sided and this thread was not about legal mumbo jumbo. this is why a became i little suspicious.and i hope you find the nanolube as i have.oh BTW welcome to CPF.



Ditto, and well said.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Well, after a week with my NanoLube Pen I have fallen in love with both this oil and the pen. The pen is so much fun to use, I have gone all over the house oiling all the things I have been meaning to lubricate, but not wanting to make a mess with a typical oil can. It has an elegantly simple design & drop control that will last a lifetime.

With all the cheaply made crap out there, you can tell (and appreciate) when something like this pen has such a careful and thoughtful design. The NanoLube Oil is everything that others have said about it. I have used it on about half of all my flashlight threads, door hinges, sliding tracks on glass doors, drawers, file cabinets, swivel chair joints, etc. etc.


----------



## TITAN1833

+1 thats why i said all purpose.:twothumbs i have used it on "flashlights SAK'S best stuff for them" IMO.hinges,padlocks,door locks that are stiff,and folding knives.but really anything metal to metal gets treated.


----------



## milkyspit

I live in an old house and am thinking of giving NanoLube a try on the old hinges of a couple squaky doors... not quite sure the best way to apply to those, but guess I'll figure it out. :thinking:


----------



## will

milkyspit said:


> I live in an old house and am thinking of giving NanoLube a try on the old hinges of a couple squaky doors... not quite sure the best way to apply to those, but guess I'll figure it out. :thinking:



Generally speaking - The old style hinges have a removable hinge pin. My house was built in the 1920s. All the original hinges are "Ball" types. They have a ball on the top and bottom of the Hinge. I can use a pair of vice grips with some padding so as not to damage the ball. The pin can be wiggled back and forth while moving the pin out. The other end of the pin just has the ball pressed into the leaves of the hinge. 

OR you might be able to just put some lube on the pivot area and see if can work it's way in.


----------



## Darksky

LuxLuthor said:


> Now, irrespective of the oil quality, this pen is the Shizzzz. Finally, I have a fine tip, controlled oiler. Push top once...get a tiny bit. Hold down the button, and you get a slow, continuous buildup that eventually drips, but can keep releasing. So you get VERY precise control over the delivery.


 
Just a heads up you can get the pen on it's own here in the US
http://www.ehobbytools.com/index.html?target=p_261.html&lang=en-us

and I haven't forgotten about the locals
http://www.grampianfasteners.com/index.aspx?Category=9953615&Level=2

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Fastener.../HT0124006/displayProduct.jsp?sku=TLHT0124006

but alas as with most things the US deal is the better even with shipping:shrug:


----------



## barkingmad

Darksky said:


> Just a heads up you can get the pen on it's own here in the US
> http://www.ehobbytools.com/index.html?target=p_261.html&lang=en-us
> 
> and I haven't forgotten about the locals
> http://www.grampianfasteners.com/index.aspx?Category=9953615&Level=2
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Fastener.../HT0124006/displayProduct.jsp?sku=TLHT0124006
> 
> but alas as with most things the US deal is the better even with shipping:shrug:


 
No point buying the pen in the UK - it works out at £9/$18 (from CPC) for the empty pen and for only $8 more you get a metal pen (not plastic), the oil itself and shipping!


----------



## keysandslots

I've just ordered a bunch of this stuff, over $100.00 worth. I'm planning on trying it in the motorcycle, on the flashlights (maybe it'll fix my MRV, which only has one level now for some reason), on the slotcars, I might even try it on french fries or pancakes!

Randy


----------



## TITAN1833

barkingmad said:


> No point buying the pen in the UK - it works out at £9/$18 (from CPC) for the empty pen and for only $8 more you get a metal pen (not plastic), the oil itself and shipping!


but better still the new package pen is only $16 shipped with 8cc of oil,you can use as is or fill up your alu pen.:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Darksky said:


> Just a heads up you can get the pen on it's own here in the US
> http://www.ehobbytools.com/index.html?target=p_261.html&lang=en-us
> 
> and I haven't forgotten about the locals
> http://www.grampianfasteners.com/index.aspx?Category=9953615&Level=2
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/Fastener.../HT0124006/displayProduct.jsp?sku=TLHT0124006
> 
> but alas as with most things the US deal is the better even with shipping:shrug:



I would recommend the metal pen, and whoever invented it deserves a lot of credit. It is just slick as hell.


----------



## keysandslots

These guys also have the pen oiler, in metal.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=43266&cat=1,43456,43407

I bought one but it leaks. I need to return it one of these days, they're usually quite good about that sort of thing.

Randy


----------



## Darksky

LuxLuthor said:


> I would recommend the metal pen, and whoever invented it deserves a lot of credit. It is just slick as hell.



Slick as hell? I wonder is that because of the Nanolube I've got a few of these in plastic and metal. The plastic ones at the moment are filled with Deoxit and Progold and the metal one has a light silicone/ptfe blend. I've got some of this nanolube incoming and like the deoxit/progold I'll be using it to lube anything that moves



TITAN1833 said:


> nanolube has no PTFE OR TEFLON,so they are worlds apart.and if i recall.slack 50 was £25 a shot to treat your engine,i put some in a mini once,and the engine seized.good ol slack 50,yeah i remember it well.



As to Slick 50 I used to run it in tuned two strokes (this was applied through the carbs to coat the barrels/piston etc.) and all I can say it seemed to work as one day I'd left the oil feed off to one of the carbs and didn't realise until about 50 miles later when I got back home. I stripped the head and barrel expecting to need a rebore or at least replace the piston/rings but nope it was just slightly glazed. As they say Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## TITAN1833

LuxLuthor said:


> I would recommend the metal pen, and whoever invented it deserves a lot of credit. It is just slick as hell.


more credit given to Christian on his choice of metal pen,as it is better qaulity than some i have had.




nanolube metal pen in the middle,even the pen clip is of better qaulity and feels more solid IMO.the one far right is not metal its a new package from nanolube available soon i will use it to refill my metal pen.the one far left does not seem to work as well,got it of ebay LOL.


----------



## robm

Mine arrived this morning - 'tis good stuff.

Ironically the threads that benefited most were the ones on the pen itself - self healing 

I am now looking for more things that need lubing...


----------



## LuxLuthor

In case anyone wonders, I removed the top (while holding upright) and it is just an open reservoir that you pour the oil down into, without any concern of leakage. I can see how a clean new one could be easily filled with Deoxit/Gold. O-Ring seal is nice and tight. No wonder it doesn't leak with laid on its side.


----------



## nein166

This stuff is so good, I got the oiler pen and the first thing I did was fix up my Gatlight V3. Mine came with too much o-ring lube on the threads. The Nanolube helped get it off and replace the goopy mess.

Worked great on all the othe lights too.

Does anyone know how well it conducts electricity?


----------



## DM51

This stuff sounds amazing - I have ordered some. 

I'm just wondering, though - if you only have to use a very tiny amount, this implies it spreads out very efficiently, everywhere, in a very thin coating. If it spreads out like that, sooner or later it is going to get onto electronic components, and maybe even through the vent slots in cells. What happens if it does that? Maybe there wouldn't be enough to make any difference or cause problems, but does anyone know?


----------



## TITAN1833

DM51 said:


> This stuff sounds amazing - I have ordered some.
> 
> I'm just wondering, though - if you only have to use a very tiny amount, this implies it spreads out very efficiently, everywhere, in a very thin coating. If it spreads out like that, sooner or later it is going to get onto electronic components, and maybe even through the vent slots in cells. What happens if it does that? Maybe there wouldn't be enough to make any difference or cause problems, but does anyone know?


i dont think there is any danger of this.The lube will spread with movement of the threads.but so far i have found it stays where you put it,and does not run every where.hope this helps a little.also i have it from Chris nanolube is used on high speed DC motors RC and it has been found the brushes and commutator seem to last longer.also he tells me to put a thin film of nanolube on non anodized parts to prevent oxidization occurring.makes sense to me as the battery chemistry that goes on in flashlights,will only add to this oxidization process.


----------



## TITAN1833

hi i have put nanolube inside a sacrifice light.the light is a lil buddy.i have spread it all over the batt ends and on the electronics.to answer the qeustion,what if it get into the batt or electronics.well its only the first day,but the light works.i will let you know after a few days if all is well.


----------



## DM51

Titan, thanks very much for your help - and for letting us know about this product. Very good find!


----------



## TITAN1833

hi i have added a direct link to products in my first post.


----------



## Christexan

Just an FYI, the metal oiler pen can also be found (US anyhow) at Lowes hardware (or maybe Home Depot, but I think I found them at Lowes). Just under $10, been using one for a bike pivot lube for about a year now. It's the same high-quality metal one used here, it appears from the pictures at least (a solid-feeling aluminum pen with good o-rings, etc). Don't really have a need for this nanolube but the raves have me curious I have to admit to see what it can do.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Christexan said:


> Just an FYI, the metal oiler pen can also be found (US anyhow) at Lowes hardware (or maybe Home Depot, but I think I found them at Lowes). Just under $10, been using one for a bike pivot lube for about a year now. It's the same high-quality metal one used here, it appears from the pictures at least (a solid-feeling aluminum pen with good o-rings, etc). Don't really have a need for this nanolube but the raves have me curious I have to admit to see what it can do.



Well I sort of thought the promotions of this was a bunch of BS hype...but I'm convinced, and have not used my nyogel lube on 5 new lights since I got this stuff. I don't know this Christan dude from Adam, nor if there are similar products that can do the same thing....but I cannot argue with the results I have seen.


----------



## Cactus

DM51 said:


> This stuff sounds amazing - I have ordered some.
> 
> I'm just wondering, though - if you only have to use a very tiny amount, this implies it spreads out very efficiently, everywhere, in a very thin coating. If it spreads out like that, sooner or later it is going to get onto electronic components, and maybe even through the vent slots in cells. What happens if it does that? Maybe there wouldn't be enough to make any difference or cause problems, but does anyone know?


 
The key is not to put too much and let capillarity to the job, if you think you put too much just wipe it off. Let us know about your experience with it.


----------



## dom

Just tried some on a McGizmo light that needed 2 hands to turn the head -has certainly fixed that.

Have alot more things to test it on yet.
Cheers
Dom


----------



## LuxLuthor

For those who had the hard time with FM's 3" HA head bezels, putting this NanoLube on the threads and O-Ring resolved needing rubber dish gloves or a strap wrench to tighten/untighten (assuming you got it apart the first time). That was a real test for me with this oil.


----------



## WadeF

Just ordered some. I've used Tufglide and Militec-1 on my knife pivots, so I will give this a try to see how it compares. I mainly got it for my flashlights.


----------



## yaesumofo

This stuff sounds amazing!
I have been using MAGNALUBE which is available at MAGNALUBE.COM
for a couple of years now. Magnalube does have PTFE in it and it works very well on o-rings and threaded heads of flashlights. One thing that is wonderful about it is the fact that it will not thin when heated..a common condition with flashlights.
I have ordered a pen dispenser of the nano lube for me to use and try.
I like the idea that it only requires a very small amount and the tool measures that small amount for you. IMHO it is important for all flashohlics to have several different LUBES available you never know just when you are going to need what so it is important to have several types available. I look forward to seeing what this stuff does when applied to titanium threads. As most of you know ..at least in the case of the McGizmo titanium creations that they tend to need more effort to turn the head than with the aluminum versions. All of my aluminum flashlights have a smoother action than titanium flashlights. If nanolumb does a better job than magnalube I will be a very happy person.
Thanks for the heads up on this product. As for the ongoing dispute...who cares. I almost bought the competing product in order to compare them. I then thought better of it...Who cares as long as the nanolube lives up to it's claim.
Yaesumofo


----------



## TITAN1833

TITAN1833 said:


> hi i have put nanolube inside a sacrifice light.the light is a lil buddy.i have spread it all over the batt ends and on the electronics.to answer the qeustion,what if it get into the batt or electronics.well its only the first day,but the light works.i will let you know after a few days if all is well.


edited 11/08/07 well its been a week now.i can confirm naolube is safe to use.if it gets into the flashlight.dont worry.this light functions as it did before.now my Novatacs will get the treatment.:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## DM51

Many thanks for doing this test, Titan, that's very good to know.


----------



## robm

Just noticed the following even better value refills (on the bottom of the Products page):

_Due to the high demand on Micro Oiler Pen Refills
1/2 Ounce (*15cc*) Bottle Part # NLRF10W15cc *$25.00*
1 Ounce (*30cc*) Bottle Part # NLRF10W30cc *$42.00*

Free Shipping_


----------



## keysandslots

I received a bunch of Nanolube a few days ago to try on everything. So far I've used it on a few flashlights and I've been testing it on slotcars. Next up is the motorcycle (1991 Suzuki DR650). 

A bit off-topic but just in case you're interested, you can find the slotcar testing at http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/index.php in the Tech Q&A forum.

Randy


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

This stuff is rubbish! :scowl:

Only kidding, I just got my micro oiler pen...cleaned off the threads of my HDS U60 SSC with Isopropyl and lubed her up...awesome, simply awesome...silky smooooth thread action ahoy!!! oo:

So, another one jumping on the NanoLube band waggon! It's a worthy waggon to ride on though...it really is great stuf...I doubt I will be using silicone grease any more...lot's of lights to clean and re-lube tonight. 

Big thanks to TITAN for alerting us to this fantastic product. :thumbsup:


CFU


----------



## matrixshaman

WadeF said:


> Just ordered some. I've used Tufglide and Militec-1 on my knife pivots, so I will give this a try to see how it compares. I mainly got it for my flashlights.



I've been using Militec for years on knives and things and find it great. I look forward to any comparisons you can make with the Nanolube. I have noticed the buildup of aluminum grit in Nyogel'd lights but I wonder if that's because it is a gel rather than an oil and thus it tends to hold the aluminum grit or powder in place. Or is it becausy Nyogel isn't providing that good of lubrication and the parts are grinding off aluminum? I'll try some Nanolube when I get out of the money crunch I'm currently in. Sounds like good stuff and hope it's still available then.


----------



## nein166

matrixshaman said:


> I've been using Militec for years on knives and things and find it great. I look forward to any comparisons you can make with the Nanolube. I have noticed the buildup of aluminum grit in Nyogel'd lights but I wonder if that's because it is a gel rather than an oil and thus it tends to hold the aluminum grit or powder in place. Or is it becausy Nyogel isn't providing that good of lubrication and the parts are grinding off aluminum? I'll try some Nanolube when I get out of the money crunch I'm currently in. Sounds like good stuff and hope it's still available then.


My Nyogelled lights always built up gunk, now the Nanolubed ones(well all of them) stay clean and buildup free. I still dab some Nyogel on orings for the lights that see wet environments.

Don't be surprised when you get a large amount of grit after applying Nanolube. Its the old grit being liberated so wipe it all off and those threads will stay clean.


----------



## LuxLuthor

nein166 said:


> My Nyogelled lights always built up gunk, now the Nanolubed ones(well all of them) stay clean and buildup free. I still dab some Nyogel on orings for the lights that see wet environments.
> 
> Don't be surprised when you get a large amount of grit after applying Nanolube. Its the old grit being liberated so wipe it all off and those threads will stay clean.




Yeah, it is worth cleaning out the old gray/black stuff that gets all over your fingers before using the oil.

The other thing I used the oil for at Christian's suggestion was to put a drop onto a (5/8" countersink) drill bit (applied 3 times) that I used to make a hole in a Mag Tailcap for installing my 4s Li-Ion balance tap charge plug connector. There was a noticeable improvement in drilling effectiveness and less heat when I touched the bit. To be fair, I would have had to compare it to a general oil which I did not do.


----------



## s13tsilvia

how about my shotgun, i have a dt10 which is worth about 9,000. At the moment its just good old wd40 for lubrication an a bit of oil on it before i have a shot, 
anyone else tried it on theres?


----------



## TITAN1833

s13tsilvia said:


> how about my shotgun, i have a dt10 which is worth about 9,000. At the moment its just good old wd40 for lubrication an a bit of oil on it before i have a shot,
> anyone else tried it on theres?


hi if you read the stuff on christians website you will see it is used on guns rifles ect.and better than WD-40 IMO.


----------



## Cactus

s13tsilvia said:


> how about my shotgun, i have a dt10 which is worth about 9,000. At the moment its just good old wd40 for lubrication an a bit of oil on it before i have a shot,
> anyone else tried it on theres?


Below is a comment found on www.nanolube.com/Applications.html 
*"Armament: *Smooth Action is instantly noticeable & guaranteed on all Armament, after applying only a few micro drops on all moving part including Sear and Bullet Ramp. NanoLube by StClaire is used by Swat Teams and Sheriff's Departments and our Armies in Iraq where micro sands also known as moon dust is creating enormous problems, data will be available soon. "
Hope this helps.


----------



## nanolube

Yes NanoLube works, except StClaire is being sued right NOW for multiple infringements, because StClaire did NOT invent or discover this breakthrough Nano-Technology - but he is selling it without a license. www.nanolube.net are the owners of record, have pending patents and are defending themselves right now. Look on ebay for more information under NanoLube, being offered by the people that Discovered the technology, and applied for the NanoLube trademark before StClaire started shamefully infringing on that too.

Note, www.nanolube.com was owned by www.h2oil.com until about November, 1 2006 when StClaire made a deal with them, and h2oil let StClaire use it to knowingly infringe on our trademark, patent and licensing rights.
SAE.

Available on eBay under NanoLube

Porsche, Locomotive, Semi, Automotive and even Rolex Tested.

NanoLube, Inc.
Everybody needs a little NanoLube.


----------



## luxlover

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, it is worth cleaning out the old gray/black stuff that gets all over your fingers before using the oil........


After having applied NanoLube StClaire on all of my lights on top of the NyoGel 779ZC I have been using for years, I must agree with LuxLuthor that first removing any existing lubricant and impurities from the o-rings and threads is the better approach.

A little background.....
It was time for me to do a routine maintenance on some of my most used EDC lights. Not knowing that my NanoLube StClaire shipment would arrive the next day, I cleaned my lights and re-applied 779 to all of them. The next day my shipment arrived, and I applied the NanoLube on the same locations as the 779, per Christian's recommendation. I worked-in the mating parts very well. After a week of use, I noticed that the o-rings started dragging against their bearing surfaces. This was due to the high viscosity of the 779, and not the NanoLube. In fact, Christian told me that this symptom appeared because the NanoLube did not have enough time to migrate past the 779 and imbed itself to the metal components. I guess I didn't work-in the lube enough when I applied it, and the break-in period had not been reached.

To remedy the situation, I did what I should have done in the first place, namely clean up my lights and make sure that NanoLube is the only lubricant in use. Doing that has allowed all my lights to thread more smoothly than when they were new. I am convinced that every new light I have received has had a "temporary" lubricant applied to it by the manufacturer, with the understanding that we the users will want to apply the lubricant of our choice more liberally at a later date. I am very happy with the way my lights perform with NanoLube as the sole lubricant.


----------



## jch79

Does anyone know where the aluminum dispenser pen is made? :shrug:


----------



## wvaltakis2

jch79 said:


> Does anyone know where the aluminum dispenser pen is made? :shrug:


 
Not sure where it's made, but earlier in the thread someone mentioned finding them at Lowe's.

~Chip


----------



## TITAN1833

i can get them all day long.


----------



## jch79

jch79 said:


> Does anyone know where the aluminum dispenser pen is made? :shrug:



FYI, from Christian StClaire:
"The pen is from Asia, the bottle needle cap is US"

Of course, NanoLube itself is Made in USA, but my inquiry was about the pen vs. the bottle needle cap.

 john


----------



## chanamasala

MorpheusT1 said:


> Just ordered some
> 
> The Pen + a refill bottle.
> 
> He even has 20% off for CPF members,great guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to try some on my Ti lights.
> Benny



How do you get the 20% off?


----------



## TITAN1833

FYI i am selling here CPFMP.just the one off.


----------



## nanolube

chanamasala said:


> How do you get the 20% off?


 
You can get it for $9.99 on eBay from the inventor and only licensed distributor in the world. I will go one better at almost 40% off, and offer free shipping to CPF members that contact me at [email protected] or through www.hyperdiamond.com

Under ASTM testing, the original NanoLube protected against metal wear better than StClaires diluted, unlicensed, illegal copy of NanoLube. The original is better for good reason, and costs less too.

Chris


----------



## TITAN1833

Ok guys i am seeking guidance from Mods.should this thread now be closed.having served its purpose IMr should it continue  thank you.


----------



## nanolube

TITAN1833 said:


> FYI i am selling here CPFMP.just the one off. & i can get them all day long - regarding oilers


 
Titan1833 first started praising Christian StClaires NanoLube, and now he is selling it and able to get unlimited oiling pens - indicating he is probably Christian StClaire. In any case - please carefully read the following.

NanoLube Inc. has the only license to distribute the active ingredient that allows for superior lubrication - and if you (TITAN1833) are selling it, you are also in breach of that license and I hereby demand that you cease and deist selling, distributing, handling our licensed material in any form, and you are also in breach of the NanoLube trademark which has been filed at the United States Patent and Trademark Office by Chris Arnold, for NanoLube Inc.

Chris


----------



## TITAN1833

nanolube said:


> Titan1833 first started praising Christian StClaires NanoLube, and now he is selling it and able to get unlimited oiling pens - indicating he is probably Christian StClaire. In any case - please carefully read the following.
> 
> NanoLube Inc. has the only license to distribute the active ingredient that allows for superior lubrication - and if you (TITAN1833) are selling it, you are also in breach of that license and I hereby demand that you cease and deist selling, distributing, handling our licensed material in any form, and you are also in breach of the NanoLube trademark which has been filed at the United States Patent and Trademark Office by Chris Arnold, for NanoLube Inc.
> 
> Chris


No i am not Christian LOL.yes i can remove the one off sale.as for oiler pens well anyone can get them all day long.just google search.and it is my belief i have done nothing wrong that i am aware of.


----------



## LuxLuthor

nanolube said:


> Titan1833 first started praising Christian StClaires NanoLube, and now he is selling it and able to get unlimited oiling pens - indicating he is probably Christian StClaire. In any case - please carefully read the following.
> 
> NanoLube Inc. has the only license to distribute the active ingredient that allows for superior lubrication - and if you (TITAN1833) are selling it, you are also in breach of that license and I hereby demand that you cease and deist selling, distributing, handling our licensed material in any form, and you are also in breach of the NanoLube trademark which has been filed at the United States Patent and Trademark Office by Chris Arnold, for NanoLube Inc.
> 
> Chris



Chris, I think we all got your point about having a dispute with Christian, however that is between you and him. Obviously, you have not read the guidelines here at CPF, and to give you some feedback (which I posted earlier in this thread), as a business strategy, I feel it is ineffective (bordering on childish) to distract your EBay & website listing of your brand of oil with all this ranting about Christian. 

We are all just ordinary people here at CPF....using and talking about products we enjoy. I don't think most people give a rat's rectum  about the dispute you have with Christian...i.e.) your vitriol does not inspire anyone to start using your product, and it makes you sound like a nasty person to deal with. Since you may very well be a great person, and the originator of this "Nanolube Oil," I am just giving you this feedback on how you come accross to me.

If you have grounds to sue Christian, do so. If you already have filed suit, then give us a link to your PDF of the court filing and legal firm that is representing your case. If you have not filed suit, then it is "he said, he said." Seeing legal filings against Christian would be a lot more "adult" way to go about this dispute, and an objective way for people to see for themselves what the truth is.

Again, you may very well have a legitimate claim, but none of us have any way to verify your rants on EBay, your website, CPF, or who got the original registration of nanolube.com domain....so either give links to your documentation of lawsuits or shut up and do your best to sell your product with more effective & inspiring marketing.

Since you are representing an ongoing business project, you might also use a spell checker to figure out how to spell "*desist*," and look to see that Titan is a user from the UK, so it was silly to see you accuse him of being Christian....not to mention what he was talking about selling was the Oiler Pen. Do you now claim to have the patent and trademark on the oiler pen? Titan, I do want to get some more of these oiler pens.

Finally, I would like to know how you feel you have the legal trademark rights to use the name brand "Quicken" in your promotions. Have you informed Intuit/Quicken's corporate offices that you are using their good name in your commercial product? I'm sure they would be most interested.


----------



## mraymer

I'm not 100% sure who makes this particular oiler pen.

I bought an empty pen on eBay that appears exactly like the one I received from Christian. It's made by Neiko Tools, part# 01907A, made in Taiwan.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRECISION-OILER...ryZ11644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

However, there's another oiler pen on eBay that appears identical as well, it's made by General Tools, part# 589. I believe this is the one that's found at Lowes also. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Oiler...ryZ11704QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

They both appear identical to the one Christian sends out. They could possibly be the same and just "rebranded" in different packaging.


----------



## TITAN1833

Hi guys i am not selling the pens.but what i meant i could get them all day long here.anyone can. http://ellient.manufacturer.globals...ive-tool/1001170091/143mm-Precision-Oiler.htm i do not know the min order.but there is contact info there.hope this helps.


----------



## mraymer

Sorry Titan, from some of the comments I was under the assumption you were selling them. I was wondering why I couldn't find a sales link, guess that explains it.


----------



## nanolube

Lux,

StClaire did not invent my discovery, and he cannot claim patent pending. I did invent it and it is patent pending, however what is weird here - is how you are attacking the inventor and supporting the criminal - but why?

My lawyer filed for Quicken TM as lubrication, and another company is called Quicken Loans, and there are other legal trademark classifications that do not infringe on Intuit, nor is any confusion remotely possible. 

What I invented is the absolute best lubrication ever discovered, and I have posted here to defend against the criminal activities of not only StClaire - but his partners. Titan has removed his offer to sell NanoLube as he said he would, as far as I am concerned that is over - however your suggestion that I muddy up this forum with links to court documents is NOT acceptable under any conditions, much less in any forum. Keep it simple and email him yourself - then let us know what he said (which may not be the truth). And quite possibly, I can use his response to you in court along with his email confessions.

Chris Arnold
NanoLube, Inc.




LuxLuthor said:


> Chris, I think we all got your point about having a dispute with Christian, however that is between you and him. Obviously, you have not read the guidelines here at CPF, and to give you some feedback (which I posted earlier in this thread), as a business strategy, I feel it is ineffective (bordering on childish) to distract your EBay & website listing of your brand of oil with all this ranting about Christian.
> 
> We are all just ordinary people here at CPF....using and talking about products we enjoy. I don't think most people give a rat's rectum  about the dispute you have with Christian...i.e.) your vitriol does not inspire anyone to start using your product, and it makes you sound like a nasty person to deal with. Since you may very well be a great person, and the originator of this "Nanolube Oil," I am just giving you this feedback on how you come accross to me.
> 
> If you have grounds to sue Christian, do so. If you already have filed suit, then give us a link to your PDF of the court filing and legal firm that is representing your case. If you have not filed suit, then it is "he said, he said." Seeing legal filings against Christian would be a lot more "adult" way to go about this dispute, and an objective way for people to see for themselves what the truth is.
> 
> Again, you may very well have a legitimate claim, but none of us have any way to verify your rants on EBay, your website, CPF, or who got the original registration of nanolube.com domain....so either give links to your documentation of lawsuits or shut up and do your best to sell your product with more effective & inspiring marketing.
> 
> Since you are representing an ongoing business project, you might also use a spell checker to figure out how to spell "*desist*," and look to see that Titan is a user from the UK, so it was silly to see you accuse him of being Christian....not to mention what he was talking about selling was the Oiler Pen. Do you now claim to have the patent and trademark on the oiler pen? Titan, I do want to get some more of these oiler pens.
> 
> Finally, I would like to know how you feel you have the legal trademark rights to use the name brand "Quicken" in your promotions. Have you informed Intuit/Quicken's corporate offices that you are using their good name in your commercial product? I'm sure they would be most interested.


----------



## nanolube

Special FREE Offer to CPF members that have purchased NanoLube by StClaire. 

I will give you "free of charge" as part of discovery - 10X the amount "in product" that you purchased from StClaire, up to $500 value (maybe much more) for providing copies of email communications and a receipt or proof of payment to StClaire (check, MO, paypal copy). I will even pay the documents postage for mailing it to me. 

This is a Bounty Hunters Special, names of participants will be kept strictly confidential.

Chris Arnold
NanoLube, Inc.

www.hyperdiamond.com


----------



## TranquillityBase

nanolube said:


> Special FREE Offer to CPF members that have purchased NanoLube by StClaire.
> 
> I will give you "free of charge" as part of discovery - 10X the amount "in product" that you purchased from StClaire, up to $500 value (maybe much more) for providing copies of email communications and a receipt or proof of payment to StClaire (check, MO, paypal copy). I will even pay the documents postage for mailing it to me.
> 
> This is a Bounty Hunters Special, names of participants will be kept strictly confidential.
> 
> Chris Arnold
> NanoLube, Inc.
> 
> www.hyperdiamond.com


PM sent


----------



## LuxLuthor

nanolube said:


> Lux,
> 
> StClaire did not invent my discovery, and he cannot claim patent pending. I did invent it and it is patent pending, however what is weird here - is how you are attacking the inventor and supporting the criminal - but why?
> 
> My lawyer filed for Quicken TM as lubrication, and another company is called Quicken Loans, and there are other legal trademark classifications that do not infringe on Intuit, nor is any confusion remotely possible.
> 
> What I invented is the absolute best lubrication ever discovered, and I have posted here to defend against the criminal activities of not only StClaire - but his partners. Titan has removed his offer to sell NanoLube as he said he would, as far as I am concerned that is over - however your suggestion that I muddy up this forum with links to court documents is NOT acceptable under any conditions, much less in any forum. Keep it simple and email him yourself - then let us know what he said (which may not be the truth). And quite possibly, I can use his response to you in court along with his email confessions.
> 
> Chris Arnold
> NanoLube, Inc.



This is not what Christian claims in emails when I asked him, and we are supporting him because one of our most highly respected members met him at a convention and liked him and his product...all of which is documented in this thread.

Again, there is absolutely nothing you have provided even in your last post that would have any of us be able to tell if there is one shred of truth to any claims you are making. As far as I am concerned, after listening to your repeated "George Steinbrenner Bluster," a simple objective link to an actual court filing of your flagrant assertions should be "child's play" compared to all the words and energy you are putting into making claims. 

Clearly, you do not understand simple marketing, and interpersonal communication skills, because even with your offer to discount some version of oil that you are promoting, I have not been inspired to want to deal with you because of how you attack people like a child

We are "Wendy's kind of people" here at CPF....so "show us the beef," or just shut up and take it to a court where it belongs. I am now starting to believe Christian's comments that everything you say and claim is baseless ranting, and you have no court actions to back up your claims. In reality, none of us know what the truth is but your unwillingness to provide simple objective proof as I asked is deafening.  As EVERYONE knows, court documents are matters of public record, and unless sealed, are freely available for anyone to go see...so claiming a link to a court filing to backup your claim is only "unacceptable" if you know they don't exist.

PS) You still have not corrected the spelling of "desist" in your previous post which does not make you look credible or professional. :kiss:


----------



## TITAN1833

Can I just state for the record.I started this thread in good faith.I am not a partner of Nanolube.And I removed the sale of my surplus to requirements one oiler pen filled with Nanolube to keep the peace. Please read the whole thread.And I am sure you will conclude I am not a dealer of Nanolube.All I did was report on a product that IMO is a good one.I gained nothing from this.Apart from a good lubracant for my SAK'S and flashlights.And just so everyone is clear I reside here in the UK.Anyone who has dealt with me knows it :lolsign: Just check posts where I have purchased from other CPF members. Ask them where they sent the light.  ianb has even met me in person a nightmare for him I know
Anyway just thought I would clear that up.
be well.
john.


----------



## nanolube

Titan,

I appreciate that you pulled the offer, and that is the end of it for me.

As for Lex demanding court documents, that is not even a good idea - but I am waiting for my lawyers confirmation that StClaire has been served - and will ask him if that can be posted. 

Lets try logic. StClaire in his first ebay ads claims to have just "unveiled" his "new" product in January at a trade show "*NanoLube by StClaire* tm is an industrial product that was unveiled during the Shot Show in Orlando FL USA on January 11th. 2007 with a huge success" - but has also claimed to be using the Trademark for over 13 years. The USPTO clearly states that in order to secure even basic trademark rights, one must have a product to sell under that name. StClaire was calling his product NanoLube for 13 years - without having a product to sell until 2007 - besides that, nanotechnology was not used commercially until several years ago. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NanoLube-by-StClaire-Anti-Friction-Lubricant-free-ship_W0QQitemZ190078558023QQihZ009QQcategoryZ73946QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

As for my 10X offer to CPF members for documents regarding the purchase of NanoLube from StClaire - it has been suggested I modify that offer to people that have purchased from StCaire prior to today's date, to avoid any possible dishonest participation. If anyone has questions as to the offer - feel free to email me.

It is not something trivial like someone stealing my lawn chairs - what I have discovered is the greatest breakthrough in lubrication in over 100 years, and he will have to answer for his actions in court.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## TranquillityBase

http://cgi.ebay.com/NanoLube-by-StC...ryZ73946QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> As for my 10X offer to CPF members for documents regarding the purchase of NanoLube from StClaire - it has been suggested I modify that offer to people that have purchased from StCaire prior to today's date, to avoid any possible dishonest participation. If anyone has questions as to the offer - feel free to email me.


 
I sent you a PM...:shrug:


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

nanolube said:


> Special FREE Offer to CPF members that have purchased NanoLube by StClaire.
> 
> I will give you "free of charge" as part of discovery - 10X the amount "in product" that you purchased from StClaire, up to $500 value (maybe much more) for providing copies of email communications and a receipt or proof of payment to StClaire (check, MO, paypal copy). I will even pay the documents postage for mailing it to me.
> 
> This is a Bounty Hunters Special, names of participants will be kept strictly confidential.
> 
> Chris Arnold
> NanoLube, Inc.
> 
> [URL="http://www.hyperdiamond.com"]www.hyperdiamond.com[/URL]


 
Chris, I can't speak for others, but any comms with folk who I deal with are private and confidential, and they will remain as such...I do not "sell" peoples privacy (especially when those people have been polite, responsive and helpful).


CFU


----------



## LuxLuthor

nanolube said:


> As for Lex demanding court documents, that is not even a good idea - but I am waiting for my lawyers confirmation that StClaire has been served - and will ask him if that can be posted.
> 
> Lets try logic. StClaire in his first ebay ads claims to have just "unveiled" his "new" product in January at a trade show "*NanoLube by StClaire* tm is an industrial product that was unveiled during the Shot Show in Orlando FL USA on January 11th. 2007 with a huge success" - but has also claimed to be using the Trademark for over 13 years. The USPTO clearly states that in order to secure even basic trademark rights, one must have a product to sell under that name. StClaire was calling his product NanoLube for 13 years - without having a product to sell until 2007 - besides that, nanotechnology was not used commercially until several years ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NanoLube-by-StClaire-Anti-Friction-Lubricant-free-ship_W0QQitemZ190078558023QQihZ009QQcategoryZ73946QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Chris, I am not trying to be obnoxious about this, but your plastering the details of your dispute all over your EBay site, your own website, and in this forum...on top of threatening Titan and accusing him of being Christian does not inspire confidence in your claims or of your maturity. Enticing CPF members to get some large amount of oil in exchange for discovery that would not likely be admissible in court is more evidence to me that you have not contacted an attorney, let alone waiting for Christian to be served.

Your link of his EBay sale only mentioned that 20 years of research has gone into his product. I'm not seeing objective documentation of his using the trademark "Nanolube" for 13 years as you stated.

Why you are unable to provide a copy of a PUBLIC court filing with no logical reason is suspect of anything existing. Again, these are public records...anyone can go down to any court and ask to see copies of court filed documents, and have them make copies of them. Court filings are not secret unless they are sealed, or non-existent. 

Since you are being so public in your attack, there is no reason that your attorney (if you have one yet) would object to your displaying at least a letter from his/her office to Christian demanding that he "cease and *desist*" (note the spelling), which is always a first step before filing suit.

*How about you at least show us a copy of your patent approval (or at least a stamped receipt record of your patent application from it being filed), and a copy of your "NanoLube" and/or "Quicken" trademarks that were granted to you?*

You may indeed be valid in your claims, but you have yet to provide a single shred of evidence to back up any of your claims. That is not too much to ask if you are being so aggressive in your attacks, violating the CPF rules, and trying to sway CPF member from dealing with Christian. 

Again, "Where's the Beef?"


----------



## Rothrandir

Intellectual property, patents, and the like are very important and sacred things, and it is my hope that whoever is being wronged in this situation comes out on top.
However, this is not something that is open for discussion on CPF.

This discussion is welcome to be continued in the underground, and with any luck the bottom will be gotten to, but it just can't be gotten to up here.

I'm going to close this thread, and a new thread may be started, provided it doesn't deteriorate as this one has. Maybe whoever decides to repost would be kind enough to point out that there are 2 very similar products available, without getting into the "who owns" squabble?


----------

